# Mystery Algae?



## freshwater77 (May 24, 2011)

Hey, guys!

I was doing some research about different types of algae growth and I just cannot find anyone who knows what algae I have. It grows in a sheet as opposed to strands or clumps and it's a dark black color. Soft and smooth like crushed velvet and isn't bound to the rock too tightly. I scrubbed it all off several weeks ago but now it's back. Does anyone know? Photo attached.

Also, during my search, I came across, inevitably, the topic of coralline algae. I saw I have some attractive spiky red and smooth green variants going to town in my tank. Hoo-ray! 

I know I've been posting a lot of questions lately, but I'm trying to expand my knowledge bank and I'm not knowing enough terms to help me find the search results I desire. Please help me out!!!!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1421610487_daed4cf2490ac81e5b136bc0c27d0070

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net...=ffa6c5c40a474cce02f7c3d499ddc4df&oe=54C84CA0


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Check out BGA.


----------



## freshwater77 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies; I didn't realize BGA could be a saltwater problem, too. Tells me I need to expand my search!! If I get an answer I'll post in a response. Fish Tanx, it's the black splotch in the center of the rock above the shrimp; I thought it was a hole in the rock at first until it started to grow =P


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks like Black Sponge.


----------



## freshwater77 (May 24, 2011)

THANK YOU!!!! this most closely matches the growth I have... all the questions I just read about it on other posts seem to all draw the same conclusion. Much appreciated, Reefing Madness =]


----------

